# My walking disaster is getting spayed



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

River, my little walking disaster, is getting spayed today. Here is a list of the things that have already gone wrong with this dog in 6 months:

1. Leptospirosis
2. Luxating Patellas
3. Allergy to vaccines (emergency clinic visit)
4. Reaction to cortisone to treat allergy to vaccine causing bleeding ulcers and vomiting blood. (emergency clinic visit)
5. Injested Wild Mushrooms
6. Dislocated shoulder running into side of stairs(emergency clinic visit)
7. Hot Spot on chin/neck
8. Strangulation accident with other dog resulting in (emergency clinic visit and overnight stay.)

I really hope her bad luck is over but feel like everything that can go wrong does so am so nervous.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh little pumpkin! I think she's got all the rubbish out of the way in one go and from now on all will be smooth sailing


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh little River! What an eventful start to life you've had!

Wishing you the best for your spay! I'm sure you will do great


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor pup - that is an awful lot to deal with.

Hope the op and recovery are smooth and there are no further problems.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor little one. Poor you.
I hope River makes a good recovery.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope it all goes well, little River :hug:


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I love what a supportive group this is. She's peacefully sleeping in my lap now. So far so good.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Good morning river!!
I hope you've had a good night? And your tummys not too sore?
A little picture of you in a onsie would be nice??..... Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Great to hear River is home and relaxing with you.
Now you just have to keep the wound safe and control the bouncing..... Good Luck


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wishing River a speedy recovery and from this point onward perfect health and an accident free life!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

How is little River today? Hope she has a speedy event free recovery.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi all,

She is still moving pretty slowly but wants to play. I am keeping her and Nado separated to prevent playing. Neither one of them is very happy about this but I suppose it has to be done. She handled anesthesia a lot better than I do. She ate a full supper when she came home and had a normal breakfast this morning without any issue. 

I haven't put her in a shirt or a collar yet. So far I am just keeping her with me constantly and stopping her if she licks. I have no where to be for the next several days so am hoping I can stop her from licking it too much. She has never worn clothes and she squirms like mad if I try to put them on her now so I worry I'll hurt her. I can't imagine she'd respond well at all to a collar. She is just the type of dog that doesn't deal with that sort of thing well. The vet didn't recommend it unless the licking becomes a problem.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds good so far then  hope she continues to do well.

Chance did not wear a collar or any covering when she was spayed either - I kept her with me and she did not really bother after a quick inspection of her wound.


----------

